

How Ants Walk - elleferrer
http://i.imgur.com/wQnLshV.gif

======
DigitalSea
Wow. This is awesome. Ants adjust their movement based on their speed. So when
they're going slow, only one leg is touching the ground, intermediate speed
two legs are moving simultaneously and when running three legs are touching
the ground.

I never realised ants were such fascinating creatures in regards to how they
move. Nature is beautiful in how even the simplest of creatures like ants can
be so remarkably complicated.

